# Comparative blind study suggestions



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm thinking of doing another blind comparison (inspired by Shrime) but this time for a chamber or solo piece (or one movement of a chamber or solo piece). It's just a bit of fun and some people enjoyed the last one i did. I was looking for suggestions for a piece to use. I was thinking of 8 different accounts of the same piece that must:

* be between 9 and 15 minutes in length (anything longer is too much)
* have multiple versions so there's pleny to choose from (and so its harder for people to guess)
* contain a few historic readings

Although I'm more reluctant to use one movement of a piece i'm happy to do so if others think that's a more practical idea. Schubert's String Quintet in C major D956 or Bach's Cello Suites have been suggested and Beethoven"s Kreutzer Sonata is another. What do you guys thinks? One movement of one of those? Any other suggestions?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl.....would you have a look in your inbox....I still do not trust myself.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Claude Debussy's late Sonata for Flute, Viola, & Harp (1915) would make an interesting choice, and times in at about 15 minutes, so it works from that standpoint. There have been many fine recordings too--historically from Moyse-Ginot-Laskine (1927) and harpist Osian Ellis & the Melos Ensemble of London (1962), as well as the Boston Symphony Chamber Players (twice), Rampal-Laskine-Pasquier, Bourdin-Challan-Lequien (on Philips), Athena Ensemble, and more recently, from Bernold-Caussé-Moretti (on Harmonia Mundi), and the Montreal Chamber Players (on Atma), etc.

Beethoven's 10th Violin Sonata in G major, Op. 96 would make another interesting choice, since, in my opinion, it's one of the finest, least mentioned, & least lauded works by Beethoven. However, it doesn't work time-wise, as it's about a 1/2 hour piece.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

jim prideaux said:


> Merl.....would you have a look in your inbox....I still do not trust myself.


Nps, Jim. Ill get back to you. Seen yer message.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Im wondering if its best to go for a single movement from a 3 or 4 movement piece or a single piece. A single movement in a well-known piece gives me lots of options but does it represent the whole piece? Oh, what a quandry!

Btw, Chopin Ballade no.4 was suggested earlier. Interesting shout.


----------

